# P388 Software



## SpeedTrap47 (Sep 22, 2003)

Any one have a info on this version?
Seem to have lost the 129W signal for some reason on the 811 ONLY. Also seem to have lost 129W from the point dish menu??


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

unplug the 811 for about 15 minutes. That will reintialize it. The 811's sometimes act flakey when they get new software


----------



## SpeedTrap47 (Sep 22, 2003)

OK I'll try it when the wife goes to sleep and gives me "control"


----------



## SpeedTrap47 (Sep 22, 2003)

311 must be as squirrely. It Failed a check switch telling me I lost a SAT.
The only two receivers NOT giving me headaches are my 301 and 510. Well except my 311 is telling me I have LNB drift and the 510 confirms it with LOS on several TP's


----------



## SpeedTrap47 (Sep 22, 2003)

juan ellitinez said:


> unplug the 811 for about 15 minutes. That will reintialize it. The 811's sometimes act flakey when they get new software


unplugged it for three hours - no joy


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

Since the 3.88 "Upgrade" the Inactivity shutoff no longer works, and yesterday the EPG "No Info" bug came back.
Any way to upgrade to 211's for my two 811's ?

Walt


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If you subscribe to HD+Voom Dish should be contacting you for a replacement because the Voom channels are switching to MPEG4 on Aug 15.


----------



## Grampaw (Feb 6, 2006)

I only sub to the HD Pack, not Voom, so I guess I'm not eligible for the free upgrade.

Walt


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

Grampaw said:


> I only sub to the HD Pack, not Voom, so I guess I'm not eligible for the free upgrade.
> 
> Walt


Not yet. But I'm willing to bet they'll be coming after us HD packers pretty soon.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> If you subscribe to HD+Voom Dish should be contacting you for a replacement because the Voom channels are switching to MPEG4 on Aug 15.


I'm subscribed to Dish Network's original HD package...the one that cost 9.99 a month...will I be required to upgrade to MPEG4 by Aug 15 too?

I have the 811 receiver.

What costs are involved with the upgrade?

Will I need a tech alter my dish outside...currently I'm using 110/119


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hunter844 said:


> I'm subscribed to Dish Network's original HD package...the one that cost 9.99 a month...will I be required to upgrade to MPEG4 by Aug 15 too?
> 
> I have the 811 receiver.
> 
> ...


Not at this time Hunter. The mandatory MPEG4 conversion at this time only effects Voom package subs. However, I would think, that down the road, all HD from Dish will require MPEG4. Although no announcements have been made in that regard as such I was just sharing my thoughts outloud.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Right now, it looks like the next group to be forced to MPEG4 receivers are the HD Pack plus Voom folks. They will need to spend $5 more per month to the new HD Plan from their 9.99 plus 5 current plan. They will get the upgrade 'free' with box changeouts.

I believe 9.99 HD Pack folks are next, but resolving the $10 old HD to $20 HD required add-on new plan will not be as easy for this group.

Rasheed


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

rasheed said:


> Right now, it looks like the next group to be forced to MPEG4 receivers are the HD Pack plus Voom folks. They will need to spend $5 more per month to the new HD Plan from their 9.99 plus 5 current plan. They will get the upgrade 'free' with box changeouts.
> 
> I believe 9.99 HD Pack folks are next, but resolving the $10 old HD to $20 HD required add-on new plan will not be as easy for this group.
> 
> Rasheed


Just the Tier 1 Voom pak. Dish HD package is not effected at this time. If the user wants to keep Voom, they need to upgrade receivers and packaging. Other wise Dish will allow the 811 user to remove the Tier 1 Voom channels and the Dish HD Pak remains unchanged. The Tier 1 Voom channels were worth around $5 a month. Tier 1 Voom is no longer available.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

Assuming I make the move to MPEG4...will I need to redo my dish outside from 110/119 to point to different birds? I'll probably figure on a minimal current HD package from Dish.


Also, can someone explain this DVR advantage package they are hyping on the Dish website? It says I can save 3 dollars but doesn't really ever get into details as to what they are talking about...I'm not upgrading until I decide on exactly what I want.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hunter844 said:


> Assuming I make the move to MPEG4...will I need to redo my dish outside from 110/119 to point to different birds? I'll probably figure on a minimal current HD package from Dish.
> 
> Also, can someone explain this DVR advantage package they are hyping on the Dish website? It says I can save 3 dollars but doesn't really ever get into details as to what they are talking about...I'm not upgrading until I decide on exactly what I want.


Based on your location, you will need to add either 129 or 61.5 for the Voom channels. With the upgrade deal, most likely they will swap your Dish 500 to a Dish 1000.

IMHO, Dish HD in MPEG2 is already limited, and the push to MPEG4 is apparent. IMHO, if you enjoy the HD via Sat programming offerings, I would take the deal and upgrade as in my opinion, HD in MPEG2 is rapidly approaching the end of the road.


----------

